# Knecht Ruprecht Tour im Erzgebirge



## Miriquidi (20. Dezember 2009)

Das ist für alle richtigen Geländeradsportler:

Knecht Ruprecht Tour
am 27.12.09 
Start und Ziel in Lengefeld/Erzgebirge
Zum Aufwärmen gibt es Holundersuppe, Glühwein und Kesselgulasch.

Infos auch im Sachsen-Forum.

www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## Miriquidi (24. Dezember 2009)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf vollen Touren. Es taut und die Miriquidi Bike Trails sind voll fahrbar.

Infos im Sachsen-Forum und unter:

www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stanitzel (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo BergRadFahrer/innen,
viele Weihnachtsgrüße aus "Ruß-Chams"!
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns alle vollgefressen am 27. zur Tour.


----------



## Miriquidi (25. Dezember 2009)

Stanitzel schrieb:


> Hallo BergRadFahrer/innen,
> viele Weihnachtsgrüße aus "Ruß-Chams"!
> Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns alle vollgefressen am 27. zur Tour.



Ich grüsse dich,
ess mal nicht so viel, wir können dich nicht über'n Berg schieben


----------



## Stanitzel (25. Dezember 2009)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Ich grüsse dich,
> ess mal nicht so viel, wir können dich nicht über'n Berg schieben



Kalorien sind beim biken durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Kalorien!


----------



## Miriquidi (25. Dezember 2009)

Stanitzel schrieb:


> Kalorien sind beim biken durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Kalorien!



...nu dann ess mal reichlich Klöße und lass die Finger von der Gans
Es wird schon nicht so schlimm werden...


----------

